# Visa and Financial Requirements to retire in Spain



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

My companion and I are considering retiring in or near Tarragona. Can someone please briefly tell us what the visa and financial requirements are? Our hopes of going to Italy were dashed because of the high finanacial demands and health insurance demands. Is Spain different? I sure hope so. Thanks Maurizio Piccolo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maurice Shortt said:


> My companion and I are considering retiring in or near Tarragona. Can someone please briefly tell us what the visa and financial requirements are? Our hopes of going to Italy were dashed because of the high finanacial demands and health insurance demands. Is Spain different? I sure hope so. Thanks Maurizio Piccolo


yes, I've just been reading your post in Italy 

you'll find it's not that much different I believe - though we do have some posters here who have managed it


off the top of my head I can't remember exactly what the requirements are - & in any case they change frequently - they changed for EU citizens last year & now even we have to prove income & healthcare provision in order to register as resident here

the only definitive answer you'll get will be from the consulate - but if you take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html you'll find a section about visas for non-EU citizens with links to discussions by people who have been on the journey & to consulates


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Maurice Shortt said:


> My companion and I are considering retiring in or near Tarragona. Can someone please briefly tell us what the visa and financial requirements are?


Have a look through this and see if it answers some of your questions -

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/96807-us-citizen-retiree-visa-spain.html


----------

